# Non-standard tires on stock wheels?



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

What kind of tolerances might there be? Stock is 235/45/18. Can I use 245/45/18? 255/40/18? Assuming they fit, are there any other issues of concern?


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

The outer diameter is different so the speedometer will be off a bit. You can find dameters of assorted mfgr tryes and sizes in the Specs pages on tirerackcom.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

You will lose range if you choose tires that are less efficient than the OEM tires. You will also experience less responsive handling if you increase tire width while keeping the rim width the same.


----------



## Pescakl1 (Dec 25, 2017)

As long as you are within 3% of the original size, it is considered acceptable.

So do not go too wild in your choices.


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Bought the 245/45/18 Michelin xIce. Report pending...


----------



## Agon (Jan 8, 2018)

Milo said:


> Bought the 245/45/18 Michelin xIce. Report pending...


I would love to see some pictures. Do they fill the wheel arches a little better visually? And do they seem a bit wider?


----------



## Agon (Jan 8, 2018)

Milo said:


> Bought the 245/45/18 Michelin xIce. Report pending...


No report yet?


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Agon said:


> No report yet?


My bad.

They work well and fit just fine. Regen was killed on install, but the latest software update seems to have addressed this to some degree and I have reasonable regen with the new tires.

As to fit, the slightly wider tires extend just a tiny bit beyond the infamously exposed rims. Not sure if it's enough to completely protect the Faberge Egg like fragility of the current rims (and I'm disinclined to do a real world rim curb test), but it seems likely that they afford some protection.


----------



## Agon (Jan 8, 2018)

Milo said:


> My bad.
> 
> They work well and fit just fine. Regen was killed on install, but the latest software update seems to have addressed this to some degree and I have reasonable regen with the new tires.
> 
> As to fit, the slightly wider tires extend just a tiny bit beyond the infamously exposed rims. Not sure if it's enough to completely protect the Faberge Egg like fragility of the current rims (and I'm disinclined to do a real world rim curb test), but it seems likely that they afford some protection.


Thanks. Any pics?


----------

